# Mid to long term storage



## muralboy (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm stocking up for the holidays and beyond, and wanted to get some advice on how others have stored their goods.  Specifically I am talking about cold smoked cheese, beef jerky and smoked salmon.  

Everything is vac-sealed.  Should I, can I freeze?  If I don't how long will it keep?

Thanks for the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2015)

I freeze all of the meats. Most vac-packed meats are good for up to a year, maybe a bit more. Fish 6-8 months.  The cheese you want to keep refrigerated. I prefer to wax my cheese rather than vac pac it. I am eating smoked cheese that is now going on almost 3 years old.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I freeze all of the meats. Most vac-packed meats are good for up to a year, maybe a bit more. Fish 6-8 months.  The cheese you want to keep refrigerated. I prefer to wax my cheese rather than vac pac it. I am eating smoked cheese that is now going on almost 3 years old.


3 years - wow.  do you freeze the fish or just refrigerate?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 9, 2015)

Soft cheese should be refrigerated, Hard cheese can be vac sealed and stored in a cool room or refrigerated if you like.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2015)

muralboy said:


> 3 years - wow.  do you freeze the fish or just refrigerate?



After a week in the fridge the fish needs to be frozen.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 9, 2015)

thanks all..really appreciate the help


----------



## mummel (Nov 10, 2015)

Im thinking about buying a chest freezer.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> After a week in the fridge the fish needs to be frozen.


What  about if it was smoked/cured salmon??  in the fridge two weeks vac packed?? and then to the freezer?? still good?? 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 10, 2015)

driedstick said:


> What  about if it was smoked/cured salmon??  in the fridge two weeks vac packed?? and then to the freezer?? still good??


If it was properly cured you should be fine.​

T


----------

